# Advice on moving to Tordera, Barcelona!



## Guest (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello,

We are a couple (Claire 30 from UK, Danny 36 from Ireland) moving to Tordera. I have a job based in Tordera that I start in June and Danny will look for work once we start iving there.

We want to live in and around the area of Tordera so are also considering Palafolls and Santa Susanna. 

We are looking primarily for advise on where to find long term lets with a private landlord that have a minimum of 3 bedrooms,2 bathroom, terrace and ideally a swimming pool. 

Can anybody tell us where to look for private lets as we would like to remove the agency fee from our relocation process. Alternatively if anybody can recommend a trustworthy letting agency that would also be good.

We have to this point been looking on fotocasa, idealista, segundamanos and alquiler.

We have a hundred different questions we would like to ask but finding somewhere to live is the most important. 

We only found out 3 days ago that we are moving and only have 5 weeks to achieve this. 

So it's all a tad hectic at the moment.

All advice will be gratefully received. 

Thanks in advance

Claire and Danny


----------



## AnnaH (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Clair, I'm a bit curious how everything worked out with your long term lets? I'm considering moving to Todera as well and it would be great if you could give me some valuable advice. I'm 29 and I will work in Todera. Thanks in advance. BR, Anna


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

AnnaH said:


> Hi Clair, I'm a bit curious how everything worked out with your long term lets? I'm considering moving to Todera as well and it would be great if you could give me some valuable advice. I'm 29 and I will work in Todera. Thanks in advance. BR, Anna


I would be more than happy to help you in any way I can.

Can you be specific about what advice you need ?


----------



## AnnaH (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm going on my third and final interview in a couple of weeks. If everything works smoothly and the salary range is acceptable from my end I will start working in January. I would love to know if you like the city and where the best living location is (from your point of view). My other half lives in Marbella so I just need a smaller flat to start with. Did you consider to live in Barcelona at any point? I'm a bit worried that Tordera is too small. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

AnnaH said:


> I'm going on my third and final interview in a couple of weeks. If everything works smoothly and the salary range is acceptable from my end I will start working in January. I would love to know if you like the city and where the best living location is (from your point of view). My other half lives in Marbella so I just need a smaller flat to start with. Did you consider to live in Barcelona at any point? I'm a bit worried that Tordera is too small. Thanks


Tordera is not the best place to live. It is a tiny town with not much going on. We ended up living in Palafolls but we find it too small and it has too many families with young children. 

We are currently moving to Blanes, which is closer to the coast and still a very short commute to work. Blanes is a coastal town and as such it does have it's tourist periods. Maybe from early June to late September is tourist season. It has an old town (where the locals live) and a new town (where the tourists stay). We are moving to the old town.

We did think about living in Barcelona city centre but the commute is too much. It will add an extra 2-3 hours to your day which is just too much. We would rather sacrifice Barcelona city centre for an extra 3 hours a day to ourselves.

So until you decide where to live long term, we would advise Blanes rather than Tordera or Palafolls. If after 6 months you don't like it then you can always go for Barcelona city centre. If you MUST have something going on every night then Barcelona city centre is the place to be. But if you can chill out and kick back in local bars and cafes then Blanes would be the option.

Either way, I would be happy to help you more (if i can) as and when you decide what to do.

Maybe personal email is the way forward as this is quite a public space to be chatting on. I'm not sure if we can share email address's on this forum though.


----------



## AnnaH (Nov 14, 2012)

I've been looking at Blanes as well. How far is it from Blanes to Tordera approximately? Do you need a car or is it easy to go by bus? I've been working in pretty big cities earlier so I'm a bit concerned about feeling restless in a tiny town. Anyhow, I travel alot in my job so maybe it could be nice to relax a bit... Ehm. As you also mentioned, I rather live near work than Barcelona centre. But to be honest I thought it was roughly 45 minutes between the cities? 

How did you find your place in Blanes? I'm just scrolling different web sites...

I just became a member of this forum but isn't there any possibility to send private messages?

I'm really greatful for your inputs by they way... Apparently there aren't that many who knows much about Tordera.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

AnnaH said:


> I've been looking at Blanes as well. How far is it from Blanes to Tordera approximately? Do you need a car or is it easy to go by bus? I've been working in pretty big cities earlier so I'm a bit concerned about feeling restless in a tiny town. Anyhow, I travel alot in my job so maybe it could be nice to relax a bit... Ehm. As you also mentioned, I rather live near work than Barcelona centre. But to be honest I thought it was roughly 45 minutes between the cities?
> 
> How did you find your place in Blanes? I'm just scrolling different web sites...
> 
> ...


/SNIP/

I'd rather not share any of my personal details on a public forum .


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Danny&Claire said:


> /SNIP/
> 
> I'd rather not share any of my personal details on a public forum .


in that case I've snipped your e-mail address to save you getting mercilessly spammed 

it's against forum rules, anyway 


only 5 good posts needed to activate the PM facility - she's nearly there......


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> in that case I've snipped your e-mail address to save you getting mercilessly spammed
> 
> it's against forum rules, anyway
> 
> ...


Ha ha. Nice one. I wasn't sure if we could share emails.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

AnnaH said:


> I've been looking at Blanes as well. How far is it from Blanes to Tordera approximately? Do you need a car or is it easy to go by bus? I've been working in pretty big cities earlier so I'm a bit concerned about feeling restless in a tiny town. Anyhow, I travel alot in my job so maybe it could be nice to relax a bit... Ehm. As you also mentioned, I rather live near work than Barcelona centre. But to be honest I thought it was roughly 45 minutes between the cities?
> 
> How did you find your place in Blanes? I'm just scrolling different web sites...
> 
> ...


It seems we can send private messages once you have posted 5 or more times.

Any advice I give you is from my experience so don't take it as gospel. For example, I would only live here if I had the use of a car. The public transport is not for me but depending on where you are working and what time you start then you might find a bus route that suits.

It's about 6 miles from Blanes to Tordera. Blanes is a good seized town but it's no city. It's (blanes) a nice transition from city to town rather than Palafolls or Tordera would be. 

The best advice I can give you is to decide where you want to live. This in my experience is the biggest problem to solve. Once you have made that decision then everything else can fall into place. Again, we made the decision to live in Palafolls but are now moving to Blanes after only 6 months. We have sussed that it's big enough for us (for now anyway) and we can always move again in the future if we want. But nail down where you want to live first and then arrange everything from there. This is the soundest advice I can give you.

Re travel time to and from Barcelona - It really depends where you live in Barcelona. For example, many (nearly all) of my colleagues live in Barcelona and travel to Tordera daily. The bus journey itself is about 50-60 minutes one way but it can take some of them 20-30 minutes to get to the bus that leaves Barcelona to Tordera. That is why I say it's between 2-3 hours total travel each day.

But if you are driving from Barcelona then maybe allowing 1 hour each way is reasonable but you can never be sure with rush hour traffic.

These are the best sites for finding accommodation but I would advise you to only look for private lets. The agencies here will charge you a months rent as a fee and they provide NO customer service at all. Money down the drain. We used an agent when we moved here but got our new place on our own. I'd be happy to help you if I can to interact with private owners.

idealista.com — casas y pisos, alquiler y venta. anuncios gratis

Pisos en alquiler en España, Madrid y Barcelona - Enalquiler.com

http://www.segundamano.es/

yaencontre.com: pisos Madrid, pisos Barcelona, pisos alquiler, casas de compra, venta, alquiler y obra nueva

fotocasa.es - venta pisos, alquiler pisos, pisos madrid, pisos barcelona, pisos valencia

Two more posts and you can send me a private message.

Happy hunting !!


----------



## Lisa&Jenk (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi everyone, myself and my partner might be moving to Tordera. I've just been reading through your posts, which have been the most useful resources so far in my research of the area! So thanks for that! 

Was just wondering how you have all been getting on so far out there (the people that have already moved out there I mean) - and also, if you could give me a little idea on living costs, things to do, etc.

We're a couple in our mid-to-late-20's, but we're not looking for a place filled with bars/clubs/pubs. Also, Im trying to figure out what a decent wage is!

Any help would be much appreciated! Thanks in advance. Jenk


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Lisa&Jenk said:


> Hi everyone, myself and my partner might be moving to Tordera. I've just been reading through your posts, which have been the most useful resources so far in my research of the area! So thanks for that!
> 
> Was just wondering how you have all been getting on so far out there (the people that have already moved out there I mean) - and also, if you could give me a little idea on living costs, things to do, etc.
> 
> ...


Hi
welcome

i would suggest that you start your own thread to ensure the best responses as this particular thread seems quite old.
Moving on

Living Costs

How longs a bit of string. We are moving next year and have based living costs in Spain as they are here. I suspect some things will be cheaper but you cannot know that until you are actually there. Others may feel different, but some on here may need 20K to live on some others need 13K or even less 

Decent wage

Well that depends on your job, presumably you have a job to come to.. although I am not yet in Spain.. there is high unemployment in Spain particularly in your age group. Do you speak spanish...

As for the area I have not got a clue but i am sure others will.

Best wishes
Cambio


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cambio said:


> Hi
> welcome
> 
> i would suggest that you start your own thread to ensure the best responses as this particular thread seems quite old.
> ...


while a new thread might seem like a plan, often when someone posts on an old thread, the original posters on that thread gets an e-mail alert (if that's how they have their settings) & come back & post 

Danny& Claire are still around, so maybe they'll chip in 

yes, Lisa&Jenk - cambio makes good points

cost of living is something hotly discussed here - & some of us (me with 2 teenagers living in an expensive area) reckon it's not much different to the UK, whereas others will say it's considerably cheaper - it really does depend on what you want out of life too

as a rule of thumb though, if you can't live on it in the UK, you won't be much better off here

since you are trying to work out what a decent wage is - are you applying for jobs or do you already have a job offer?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> while a new thread might seem like a plan, often when someone posts on an old thread, the original posters on that thread gets an e-mail alert (if that's how they have their settings) & come back & post
> 
> Danny& Claire are still around, so maybe they'll chip in
> 
> ...


xabiachica - sorry :sorry::sorry:

I stand corrected...and agree with all the above


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Lisa&Jenk said:


> Hi everyone, myself and my partner might be moving to Tordera. I've just been reading through your posts, which have been the most useful resources so far in my research of the area! So thanks for that!
> 
> Was just wondering how you have all been getting on so far out there (the people that have already moved out there I mean) - and also, if you could give me a little idea on living costs, things to do, etc.
> 
> ...


 Nows not a good time. Spain and its people are struggling
if you have steady work and security where you are now, then you should hang on to it. Maybe do some fact finding visits and get a feel for the cost of living, the area, jobs etc...

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

cambio said:


> Hi
> welcome
> 
> i would suggest that you start your own thread to ensure the best responses as this particular thread seems quite old.
> ...


Good points. Barcelona is an expensive area, you will also need to have contracted employment/proof of income and healthcare before you can become a resident

Jo xxx


----------



## Lisa&Jenk (Dec 8, 2012)

*Hi Everyone!*



jojo said:


> Good points. Barcelona is an expensive area, you will also need to have contracted employment/proof of income and healthcare before you can become a resident
> 
> Jo xxx



Hello everyone! Thanks for all of your replies! My partner has an interview for a position out there with a starting salary of €31,000. I've done a few spanish tax calculators online that seem to suggest that after tax deductions we will be left with around €2000 per month (we have no kids or other dependants).

Neither of us speak Spanish and my partner's potential job is OK with that as long as begin learning when we arrive. I'm a personal trainer, so I will definitely need to learn the lingo. I may look into a Teaching English as a Foreign Language course.

In terms of living costs - we would definitely rather pay out more than be in a cramped environment. Houses seem quite difficult to find (in our budget) so we're hoping spanish apartment are well soundproofed! I know I sound like a miserable old man but we've just had bad experiences in apartment blocks.

Can you guys think of anything I should really be aware of when trying to plan the big move?

Many thanks!


----------



## Lisa&Jenk (Dec 8, 2012)

*Hi!*

I wasn't sure if everyone would receive a notification to my last post as I replied to one person's reply, so here it is in the main thread (I hope).

Hello everyone! Thanks for all of your replies! My partner has an interview for a position out there with a starting salary of €31,000. I've done a few spanish tax calculators online that seem to suggest that after tax deductions we will be left with around €2000 per month (we have no kids or other dependants).

Neither of us speak Spanish and my partner's potential job is OK with that as long as begin learning when we arrive. I'm a personal trainer, so I will definitely need to learn the lingo. I may look into a Teaching English as a Foreign Language course.

In terms of living costs - we would definitely rather pay out more than be in a cramped environment. Houses seem quite difficult to find (in our budget) so we're hoping spanish apartment are well soundproofed! I know I sound like a miserable old man but we've just had bad experiences in apartment blocks.

Can you guys think of anything I should really be aware of when trying to plan the big move?

Many thanks!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2012)

Lisa&Jenk said:


> Hi everyone, myself and my partner might be moving to Tordera. I've just been reading through your posts, which have been the most useful resources so far in my research of the area! So thanks for that!
> 
> Was just wondering how you have all been getting on so far out there (the people that have already moved out there I mean) - and also, if you could give me a little idea on living costs, things to do, etc.
> 
> ...


Howdy,

Tordera is a very small and quite remote town. Not a lot going on AT ALL. Do you HAVE to move there or are surrounding areas an option ?

Cost of living varies depending on your lifestyle. Obvious I know. So to give you an idea.....

2 bed flat is €400-€550. 3 bed house €750-€1,000.

Monthly costs like electricity, gas, water, waste disposal and so on is about €100-€150.

Internet €30-€40 per month.

Bottle of beer is €1.50 and a pack of cigs is €4.

Annual car insurance is about €300-€350. Taxis are crazy expensive. 

There is nothing to do in Tordera. That's only my opinion of course. It's a one horse town and they forgot to put the horse there too.

A decent wage would be about €1,600-€2,400 NET. 

If you asked me for one piece of advice only ?????? Learn Spanish ASAP. If you know you are definitely coming then I'd suggest starting lessons straight away. You are lost (F^*ked) here without it. It'll be very very hard for you to get by without even the basics. I find the locals fairly xenophobic but it would be unfair to tar all with the same brush. Having the ability to interact will help with this. I think. 

I found Rosetta Stone quite good (everybody will advise you on their own preferred method for learning) but make sure you don't buy the South American by mistake. They frequently do a deal online for all 5 levels for about £285 I think. It's well worth it. It will whet your appetite and it's not that expensive in comparison to private lessons especially as the 2 of you can do it.

I'm happy to answer any specific questions you may have. We moved here earlier this year (myself and my girlfriend) and lived in Palafolls but have moved to Blanes as it was too small in Palafolls and we felt Tordera was too small too. It's only a 10-15 minute drive from Blanes to Tordera.


----------



## Lisa&Jenk (Dec 8, 2012)

*Hey*



Danny&Claire said:


> Howdy,
> 
> Tordera is a very small and quite remote town. Not a lot going on AT ALL. Do you HAVE to move there or are surrounding areas an option ?
> 
> ...


Hi Danny&Claire,

Thanks for your reply and all the info!

We dont HAVE to live in Tordera, but we definitely don't want to be around the whole club/pub thing. We just want a house/villa thats in a safe, decent location. As I mentioned, my partner will be starting on €31k (before taxes) which I think works out at around €2000 per month (which is right in the middle of what you said is a good salary) so we should be ok. Apparently we won't know if she's got the job until after xmas, so we're both going to get back into our Spanish-learning during the holidays. We have the entire Rosetta Stone packs already! It's been tricky because Lisa has been interviewed for jobs in Spain, Italy, Netherlands, and America, so we've never known which language to start on. She has a very strong chance of getting the Tordera one though, and I think she'll actually be offered it. In terms of learning the language though, how long do you think it takes to pick it up at a respectable level? You said they may be quite Xenophobic (which slightly worries me) so I'm sure it would be hard to interact (and improve our Spanish) if no-one wants to talk to us haha. How has your Spanish progressed since you've been there? And, if you don't mind me asking, what do you and your partner do for work out there? I'm looking into teaching English. Seems to be a lot of international language school so it could be a good whilst we're learning the lingo and looking for a more suitable job. I suppose the biggest question I have really is, do you actually LIKE living there? There's absolutely no way we will want to return to the UK. We moved to Australia a few years ago but had to come back because of Visa issues, and it was horrible! 

Thanks again for your reply, really appreciate it.

Jenk


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2012)

Lisa&Jenk said:


> Hi Danny&Claire,
> 
> Thanks for your reply and all the info!
> 
> ...


Hi Jenk,

To answer your question directly - Claire is a designer and I'm on a sabbatical. A nicer way of saying I'm unemployed. But I do love me free time and the weather is pretty awesome.

There is really only one employer of note in Tordera so I wouldn't be surprised if it's the same company that Claire works for. If that is the case then they provide very good Spanish lessons on site about 2-3 days a week at about 2 hours per lesson. So your girlfriends Spanish would improve at a greater rate than your own. I'm only guessing because of my situation !

So depending on your current level I'd imagine 6 months will see a vast improvement for Lisa and as for yourself it really depends on the hours you put in. As much as I say I feel it's a tad xenophobic around here I have to point out there are a lot of nice people too. My Spanish is very poor (sh*te) and it is holding me back from interacting as much as I would like to. I wouldn't worry too much about the local attitude as for every Douche (douche may be a tad harsh as i think it's just a cultural thing) you meet you'll meet a sound head too. Also a lot of the locals crave learning English so if your Spanish is good enough, to initiate chat, then you'll have plenty of suitors for conversation and especially from the younger people. I'm 35 so anything between 20-30 is young to me. 


As much as it's not what I expected here I would say it's a no brainer to live here rather than the UK. I lived in Manchester for 10 years and I don't miss it one bit. Except for a few restaurants actually. I also lived in Oz and that would probably be top of my list but it may be for the future. The fact that you would have a job offer before you come is what makes it viable. If ye have no big ties in the UK then what can you lose by trying it here for a year ?

The move would not be a doddle initially as you would have many things to sort out in a foreign tongue but it is achievable. I could give you more specific advice as and when. For example, if you push your new employers they should do some of the basics for you but they will leave you to it unless you ask. Again, I can elaborate further on this if Lisa gets offered the job.

Tordera really is a small place. If you want to avoid pubs and clubs then from what I've seen here you really want to avoid Lloret de mar and Calella. Other than that it's not really a mad part of the coast. Most tourists seem to be Dutch. Very few Poms or Irish. Blanes is a nice wee town (if you know which part to rent in) and I would recommend it. 

You have talked about a small house or villa and that's EXACTLY what I wanted but I found it near impossible to find one. I'm a country boy and was looking forward to living in the sticks again but they don't seem to exist here. You'll find that developers buy land in the sticks but proceed to build an estate of varied dwellings. They are called urbanizations here. Pretty pointless in my opinion as you are pretty remote from anything but still have neighbours to the left, right, front and back. 

So yes I like living here but that is in comparison to the UK or Ireland. That's not meant as a negative but a realistic yardstick. 

If I can answer any more questions then feel free to ask. I suppose when Lisa finds out if she is offered the job it will be the time to compile a list of questions. For example I would recommend you to bring your car, if you have one, whereas others might advise against it. That's all for a later date though. 

So try to relax and enjoy the festive and hopefully ye'll get some good news early in January. 

Danny


----------



## Lisa&Jenk (Dec 8, 2012)

*hi!*



Danny&Claire said:


> Hi Jenk,
> 
> To answer your question directly - Claire is a designer and I'm on a sabbatical. A nicer way of saying I'm unemployed. But I do love me free time and the weather is pretty awesome.
> 
> ...


Hi Danny,

You sound like the exact situation we would be in if Lisa was offered the job. She's a designer too, so undoubtedly it's the same company! 

We definitely have no ties in the UK (not even family) so coming out there is no problem, just feel slightly apprehensive when it could all happen in the next month and I still cant even count to 10 in spanish let alone arrange a utility supplier, car insurance, broadband, etc. But as you said - I can use your pearls of wisdom if its all going ahead (which I really think it will).

It would be good to get some more info on what the job would be like for Lisa (working hours, benefits, how they treat the brits, etc) Any chance we could talk more privately (in a non-creepy way)? /SNIP/
Thanks again for all the help Danny! I owe you one!

Jenk


----------



## Lisa&Jenk (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Danny,

Hopefully by posting this message I will be able to send you a private message with my contact info (as this will be my 5th post enabling me to do so).

Hope to speak to you soon

Jenk


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lisa&Jenk said:


> Hi Danny,
> 
> Hopefully by posting this message I will be able to send you a private message with my contact info (as this will be my 5th post enabling me to do so).
> 
> ...


lol - you already had 5!!!

you just have to wait for the system to update (if it hasn't already) - patience................


----------



## spvisd (Dec 23, 2012)

*Agencies vs Private Let of Apartment*



Danny&Claire said:


> I would be more than happy to help you in any way I can.
> 
> Can you be specific about what advice you need ?


Hello!

Thank you for all of the great advice. My fiancee and I are planning a move to Barcelona City Centre in July 2012 for 6-8 months from Florida. It will be more of an extended vacation to explore the possibility of permanently living in Spain. We've found many web sites offering furnished apartments through agencies. How did you go about finding private lets? Are there any other downsides of using an agency (other than a months rent in fees)? I was assuming the agency would assist with having utilities turned on etc? I've lived in the Dominican Republic & Cuba in the past and Monica in the Czech Republic so we would certainly be resourceful enough to figure these things out. Ideally we would find a private individual that will rent us a apartment and we can just pay them in cash each month.

Any advice most appreciated! - Scott & Monica


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spvisd said:


> Hello!
> 
> Thank you for all of the great advice. My fiancee and I are planning a move to Barcelona City Centre in July 2012 for 6-8 months from Florida. It will be more of an extended vacation to explore the possibility of permanently living in Spain. We've found many web sites offering furnished apartments through agencies. How did you go about finding private lets? Are there any other downsides of using an agency (other than a months rent in fees)? I was assuming the agency would assist with having utilities turned on etc? I've lived in the Dominican Republic & Cuba in the past and Monica in the Czech Republic so we would certainly be resourceful enough to figure these things out. Ideally we would find a private individual that will rent us a apartment and we can just pay them in cash each month.
> 
> Any advice most appreciated! - Scott & Monica


:welcome:

how exciting!

your flags suggest you are US citizens?

in that case I guess you've checked out the visa situation & you realise that you can only stay for 90 days unless you have a resident visa of some kind

if you have that covered - have a look at the _FAQs & useful info _thread above - there's a section about renting


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

spvisd said:


> Hello!
> 
> Thank you for all of the great advice. My fiancee and I are planning a move to Barcelona City Centre in July 2012 for 6-8 months from Florida. It will be more of an extended vacation to explore the possibility of permanently living in Spain. We've found many web sites offering furnished apartments through agencies. How did you go about finding private lets? Are there any other downsides of using an agency (other than a months rent in fees)? I was assuming the agency would assist with having utilities turned on etc? I've lived in the Dominican Republic & Cuba in the past and Monica in the Czech Republic so we would certainly be resourceful enough to figure these things out. Ideally we would find a private individual that will rent us a apartment and we can just pay them in cash each month.
> 
> Any advice most appreciated! - Scott & Monica


Hi,

I would avoid agencies and I certainly would not expect them to help out re having utilities turned on etc. Once you pay them their fee do not expect ANYTHING else from them.

I would go private every time. There is a section in the "stickies" (i think thats what they're called) that lists about 5-6 websites to use for searching for rentals.

I'm living more in the sticks than in the City centre so I'm afraid I can't give you any more specific advice.

Danny


----------



## Teresajones (Apr 15, 2015)

*[email protected]*



Danny&Claire said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are a couple (Claire 30 from UK, Danny 36 from Ireland) moving to Tordera. I have a job based in Tordera that I start in June and Danny will look for work once we start iving there.
> 
> ...


Hope you found somewhere!!!! I am looking for accomodation in Tordera a bedsit or a Room for July August and September, any help or advic you have would be very much apreciated!! Teresa Jones.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Tordera.


----------

